# I love school...why do I have to leave....



## haolegirltatu (May 17, 2004)

I love My school...well not so much the school: that sucks , but the learning and the chefs. Im am in the final last 2 classes before my externship and it has gone by so quickly. So I will be doing my black box , then off to get treated like a idiot in a five star....yeah....I wish I didnt have to leave school. 

Thanks to the head guys at my school I was able to take 1st place in The ST. Paul Winter Carnival Ice carving competion- Single Block - artisan. I really feel like it flew by too quickly , I didnt ask enough questions, and I need to spend a week just refining my mother sauces. 

I really think If I would have spent less time enjoying the idiocies of the other students I could have soaked up so much more. There is so Much to learn about the science and art of Food!!!!! Make the most out of your 5 Digit tuition fee.... Is ANYONE UP FOR VEGAS?


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what you mean...I'm enjoying school so much. I'll hate to leave but oh well. I'm up for vegas baby!


----------

